# Fall Pre em help



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm looking for some direction the last few apps of pre em.

I put down tenacity/etho at the time of my overseed

The second app of etho went down 4 weeks later

I'm coming up on my 3rd app timing for Etho. How far after the 3rd app of etho should I apply prodiamine?

My tttf Overseed was in 8/20


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

I thought the label for prodiamine said 60 days after germination. Why are you in such a rush to get it down? I'm in MA too and am going to put it down in the spring.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

If you are trying to battle poa, then the fall app is appropriate.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

thin_concrete said:


> I thought the label for prodiamine said 60 days after germination. Why are you in such a rush to get it down? I'm in MA too and am going to put it down in the spring.


Applying pre emergent in the fall before the soil temps drop below 70 degrees(Poa germinates at that temp) is the best way to combat Poa a from germinating and rearing it's ugly head in the spring.

I've been applying etho and tenacity which has pre and post emergent actions. I've applied both, especially etho to remove/suppress Poa as much as possible now and also next spring. Once my last etho treatment goes down, I'd like to put down prodiamine to finish off the year.

You're correct, applying after 60 days post germination but I've applied tenacity and etho since seed down, so I would think this changes the equation a little.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> If you are trying to battle poa, then the fall app is appropriate.


X2


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> thin_concrete said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the label for prodiamine said 60 days after germination. Why are you in such a rush to get it down? I'm in MA too and am going to put it down in the spring.
> ...


Ahh, yes - poa. Duh…


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Any feedback on this please?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> You're correct, applying after 60 days post germination but I've applied tenacity and etho since seed down, so I would think this changes the equation a little.


60 DAG, apply pre emergent regardless of using tenacity and etho. All three are different HRAC or MOA.

Or you can continue doing etho and tenacity until soil temps get too cold for poa to germinate, as long as you haven't reached annual limits. Then apply pre em in spring.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > You're correct, applying after 60 days post germination but I've applied tenacity and etho since seed down, so I would think this changes the equation a little.
> ...


Perfect thank you sir. I'm doing well on the max rates so I'm going to apply etho one more time this weekend(3rd app of the year) and finish up with prodiamine.


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

Beyond it not working, is there any major downside to applying prodiamine in say November (Pennsylvania)?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Applying pre em is known to cause root pruning. Cool season grass roots continue to grow until the ground freezes.


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Applying pre em is known to cause root pruning. Cool season grass roots continue to grow until the ground freezes.


Thank you


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

@Majahops 
On the other hand, poa annua germinates when temps get below 70° and continue in winter and spring.


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

@Lawn Whisperer 
Sooooo you're saying DO do prodiamine even this late?



Lawn Whisperer said:


> @Majahops
> On the other hand, poa annua germinates when temps get below 70° and continue in winter and spring.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Applying pre em is known to cause root pruning. Cool season grass roots continue to grow until the ground freezes.


I haven't had a chance to apply etho due to the wind this weekend. It was too windy to chance any applications. I'm going to apply etho this week. After the etho app, when would be a safe time to apply prodiamine?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Lawn Whisperer said:
> 
> 
> > Applying pre em is known to cause root pruning. Cool season grass roots continue to grow until the ground freezes.
> ...


You can apply prodiamine at 60 days after germination (DAG) if you last overseed.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Majahops said:


> @Lawn Whisperer
> Sooooo you're saying DO do prodiamine even this late?
> 
> 
> ...


If poa annua is a concern, apply pre emergent in the late summer/fall and early spring. There should be some time of pre-emergent herbicide anytime soil temps are below 70° F.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn Whisperer said:
> ...


Thanks for the response!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Might be a question out if left field but can you apply prodiamine and etho at the same time?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Sprayed tenacity/etho 60 days ago -pre/ post emergent coverage

Sprayed etho 30 days ago- pre/post emergent coverage

Today I put down my final app which consisted of Azoxy @ preventative rate, iron and prodiamine

Hopefully next season I'll have a much better reduction of POA


----------

